# Timeshares close to MGM in Vegas



## traceyjs (Mar 23, 2008)

Which timeshare is the closest to MGM in Las Vegas?


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 23, 2008)

The closest would be the Suites and the Villa's at Polo Towers. Next would be Marriott's Grand Chateau, which is behind Polo Towers on Harmon (1/2 block off the strip). Behind Marriott's Grand Chateau would be Carriage House. Across the street from Marrriott's Grand Chateau there is Westgates Planet Hollywood Towers but, it's under construcion. You'd have to check your travel dates to see if they'd be accepting exchanges/reservations. Just up the strip from Polo Towers there is Jockey Club. Jockey Club is probably about the same distance from MGM as Wyndham's Grand Desert. Maybe just a tad further than Jockey Club would be HGVC's Flamingo resort behind the Flamingo. In about the same area you'll find Summer Bay's resort. If you want to go approx. 3 miles south on LV BLV you'd find Tahiti Village. TV is probably about the same distance as Tahiti or Club Del Soliel or DRI's Desert Paradise (say 3 to 5 miles for each of them).

These might not be exact but I'll bet they're pretty close. The Polo Towers units are approx. 1/2 block north of MGM Grand.


----------



## traceyjs (Mar 23, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> The closest would be the Suites and the Villa's at Polo Towers. Next would be Marriott's Grand Chateau, which is behind Polo Towers on Harmon (1/2 block off the strip). Behind Marriott's Grand Chateau would be Carriage House. Across the street from Marrriott's Grand Chateau there is Westgates Planet Hollywood Towers but, it's under construcion. You'd have to check your travel dates to see if they'd be accepting exchanges/reservations. Just up the strip from Polo Towers there is Jockey Club. Jockey Club is probably about the same distance from MGM as Wyndham's Grand Desert. Maybe just a tad further than Jockey Club would be HGVC's Flamingo resort behind the Flamingo. In about the same area you'll find Summer Bay's resort. If you want to go approx. 3 miles south on LV BLV you'd find Tahiti Village. TV is probably about the same distance as Tahiti or Club Del Soliel or DRI's Desert Paradise (say 3 to 5 miles for each of them).
> 
> These might not be exact but I'll bet they're pretty close. The Polo Towers units are approx. 1/2 block north of MGM Grand.




Thanks Doug.  I don't think Polo Towers is a RCI exchange.  The property I'm thinking about (but have forgotton) is an exchange through RCI.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 23, 2008)

Since you're exchanging through RCI, then the closest would probably be Jockey Club. Jockey Club has some MAJOR construction within a few feet of it's wall with the Cosmopolitan going up. When I say a few feet, if you can open the window's of the resort you'll be able to have a converstion with the construction crew. Personally, I'd avoid the Jockey Club until construction at the Cosmo is completed. I don't think construction will be done until sometime in 2010 or 2011. 

My best guess is that the second closest will be a tie between HGVC Flamingo location and Wyndham's Grand Desert. Both are probably two full blocks away. Wyndham is probably a little closer than HGVC Flamingo but, HGVC Flamingo is considered to be "on" the strip. In reality it's about a 1/2 block off the strip behind the Flamingo resort and casino.

Of the two, HGVC Flamingo is going to be closer to the action on the strip while Wyndham's Grand Desert is going to be 1 1/2 blocks east of the strip and have more of a removed feel to it. Wyndham has the better on site pools but, HGVC Flamingo guest have always been allowed to us the Flamingo resort/casino's extensive pools. Some exchangers have complained that the HGVC Flamingo suffers from the noise of the Flamingo resort/casino's pool parties.

Of the two, HGVC Flamingo is going to be reasonably close to the monorail. The monorail will run you straight down to MGM. At Wyndham you'll have to rely on their shuttle schedule. I beleive but am not certain that Wyndham's shuttle drops guests off at Harah's, which would be the opposite direction you'd want to go to get to the MGM. 

If I had to choose between these three, I'd go with HGVC Flamingo first because of easy access to the monorail, Wyndham's Grand Desert second because it's a very nice resort and just a little removed from all the action for a quiter environment and Jockey Club as a last resort due to construction noise issues.

One final thought would be HGVC Hilton location on Karen ave. At first look this doesn't appear to be a good choice as it's considerably further away from MGM than the others. In fact, it's at the complete opposite end of the strip and a full block east of the strip. However, it's very close to a monorail station. All one would have to do is hop on the monorail and it will take you directly to the MGM with a few stops along the way. I haven't ever taken the monorail but I can't imagine that the ride would take any longer than 10 minutes to go from the Hilton all the way south to the MGM.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I got an a 2 BR in Polo Towers through SFX.  If you have a week that they'd accept, you might want to look into using them.

Sue


----------



## gretel (Mar 23, 2008)

I just came back from staying at the Polo Towers.  It is close to MGM (about a 10 minute walk).  If you stay at the LV Flamingo or Hilton, the monorail is a great way to get to MGM where there is also a monorail station.  Otherwise, you really don't want to walk on any type of regular basis from anywhere else to MGM unless you like to walk.  The streets are long and crowded.  

To be honest, getting from the monorail station at any of the casino hotels to the strip is tough!  They are convenient for the hotel guests (tucked in the back) but not to get to the strip (which requires walking all the way through the stores and casino to the street).  The station at the LV Hilton is right outside the door, but the strip isn't anywhere near there so it is much quieter. My family stayed at the LV Hilton and liked being away from the crowds. I enjoyed the location of the Polo Towers being able to walk to NY/NY and MGM (although taking the monorail was a pain for the reason I stated above).


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 23, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> One final thought would be HGVC Hilton location on Karen ave. At first look this doesn't appear to be a good choice as it's considerably further away from MGM than the others. In fact, it's at the complete opposite end of the strip and a full block east of the strip. However, it's very close to a monorail station. All one would have to do is hop on the monorail and it will take you directly to the MGM with a few stops along the way.



IMO, a great idea!

GEORGE


----------



## Karen G (Mar 23, 2008)

traceyjs said:


> Which timeshare is the closest to MGM in Las Vegas?


 There's another timeshare that rarely gets mentioned that is probably closest to MGM. Desert Rose in right behind Hooter's which is across the street from the MGM monorail station.

We spent a night there a couple of years ago and found it to be very nice. I don't know why it doesn't get more attention.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 23, 2008)

Karen G said:


> There's another timeshare that rarely gets mentioned that is probably closest to MGM. Desert Rose in right behind Hooter's which is across the street from the MGM monorail station.
> 
> We spent a night there a couple of years ago and found it to be very nice. I don't know why it doesn't get more attention.



Probably because it seems to be well hidden, still has the appearance of an apartment complex, you never see any body snatchers on the strip snagging peopel for tours and is a little to close to the airport. Which reminds me that there will also be a new Bluegreen resort east on Tropicana and, I think, Paradise road. Why Bluegreen choose a location that is right at the end of a runway for one of the countries busiest airports I have no idea but it doesn't look like it will be a good location for those that want to sleep.


----------

